# Mixin' Pokédrinks



## Phantom (May 29, 2014)

*Mixin' Pokédrinks*

So... for those of us who are of age... 

Have you ever mixed Pokémon shots? Have any mixes you'd like to share?

We (my best friend and I) have made three of our own, based off the legendary dogs. 

Raikou: Mountain Dew Baja Blast, splash of orange juice, and a shot of jager in a baller glass. 
Entei: A shot of spiced rum, 1/4th shot of fireball whiskey, Mountain Dew Code Red, in a baller glass. 
Suicune: One shot (or a half shot) of 99 Bananas, half shot of coconut rum, and Mountain Dew Baja Blast, baller glass. 

Anyone else think of some good drinks to mix based off of Pokémon? 

(I am a fan of the Suicune, it's really tasty.)


----------



## BOOM! Headshot (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Mixin' Pokédrinks*

It's never actually occurred to me that people would mix drinks based on pokemon. Is a Suicune blue-and-purple layered with a dash of white? Or is the actual look of the cocktail secondary to the taste and the names of the ingredients?

Would a Ghost pokemon resemble the green fairy of absinthe?


----------



## Worst Username Ever (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Mixin' Pokédrinks*

Well, I really like those kinds of "themed" drinks just from a creative standpoint, plus they tend to look really cool. I don't drink, though, so I'd have to make non-alcoholic versions.
No ideas for anything


----------



## BOOM! Headshot (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Mixin' Pokédrinks*



Worst Username Ever said:


> Well, I really like those kinds of "themed" drinks just from a creative standpoint, plus they tend to look really cool. I don't drink, though, so I'd have to make non-alcoholic versions.
> No ideas for anything


This is why you make alcoholic things for _everybody else_. Play bartender for an evening and let your creativity flourish, while assuring people that you wouldn't be able to catch the bottles if you were to drink your own cocktails and it'd be a waste of good alcohol. Then you can be a good friend when everyone else is rascally drunk and carefully pour them into bed later on in the evening.

Been there, done that, gotten thrown up on. -_-
On the plus side, I made new friends.


----------



## Phantom (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Mixin' Pokédrinks*

Themed drinks are great. I like the Doctor Who ones as well.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Mixin' Pokédrinks*

I don't drink alcohol, although I am old enough to, because I'd probably act like Peter Griffin if I ever got drunk. But.. I found a site called Drunken Moogle with a bunch of video game themed drinks.

Some of them are pretty good ideas.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Mixin' Pokédrinks*







*Eevee:* cake vodka, Kahlua, Bailey’s, chocolate eclair ice cream bar, chocolate syrup
*Vaporeon:* rum, Malibu, blue curacao, pineapple juice, Sprite
*Jolteon:* tequila, red bull, margarita mix, lemon juice, Sprite, salt on the rim
*Flareon:* fireball whiskey, peach schnapps, iced tea, lemonade, dash of strawberry syrup (for color)
*Espeon:* strawberry vodka, Hpnotiq Harmonie, Chambord, cranberry juice, Sprite
*Umbreon:* bourbon, coke, lemon juice, orange juice
*Glaceon:* rum, blue curacao, peppermint schnapps, lemonade, soda water, sugar on the rim
*Leafeon:* tequila, peach schnapps, lime juice, ginger ale, mint, honey and a drop of chocolate syrup for decoration
*Sylveon:* cake vodka, strawberry vodka, Bailey’s, strawberry shortcake ice cream bar, cream, strawberry syrup

(Source)

I really want to try these some day.


----------



## Autumn (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Mixin' Pokédrinks*

not gonna ever try because i absolutely don't drink lol
and i ain't mixin for nobody else haha


----------



## M&F (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Mixin' Pokédrinks*

Heads-up: the Jolteon one will wreck you unless you skip the Red Bull.

Alcohol and energetic drinks don't mix up well inside, to put it simply.


----------



## BOOM! Headshot (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Mixin' Pokédrinks*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> Heads-up: the Jolteon one will wreck you unless you skip the Red Bull.


I think that's what makes it a perfect Jolteon; its Static ability tends to leave things paralytic.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Mixin' Pokédrinks*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> Heads-up: the Jolteon one will wreck you unless you skip the Red Bull.
> 
> Alcohol and energetic drinks don't mix up well inside, to put it simply.





BOOM! Headshot said:


> I think that's what makes it a perfect Jolteon; its Static ability tends to leave things paralytic.


It's not that energy drinks and alcohol don't mix well, it's that the energy drink causes the alcohol to have a different effect. It acts like more of a stimulant, basically it doesn't let you feel how drunk you really are. 

 but jager bombs...


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 21, 2014)

*Re: Mixin' Pokédrinks*

DISCLAIMER: Do not, under any circumstances, try any of these at home. But if you do, please tell a relative to notify me of the results.

Introducing the Pokémon Type Chart Drinks!

*Normal:* a glass of milk.
*Normal/Fighting:* a glass of milk with anabolic steroids.
*Fire:* one of those flaming drinks.
*Rock/Ground:* gravel and a strong ale.
*Water:* water.
*Poison:* gin.
*Steel:* equal parts gin and mercury.
*Fairy:* Bacardi Coke.
*Ice:* rum and liquid nitrogen.
*Psychic:* Red wine and LSD.
*Flying:* White wine and LSD.
*Dark:* a shot of methanol.
*Ghost:* a pint of methanol.
*Grass:* an apple cider with one of those little umbrellas in the glass, except the umbrella is an asparagus.
*Bug:* shellac in vodka.
*Electric:* limoncello hooked up to a large number of lemon batteries.


----------



## Espeon (Aug 21, 2014)

*Re: Mixin' Pokédrinks*



Visitor Message said:


>


Haha, these all look really great except for the Leafeon one, which uh... sort of looks like someone poured sand into a glass and said 'drink up!' I would really like to try the Jolteon one, since tequila is usually my tipple of choice.

...sadly I hate cranberries so the 'Espeon' drink actually doesn't appeal to me at all. :'(


----------

